
Show HN: Landing page optimisation for small business and startups - elyfornoville
https://landing-page-specialist.io
======
elyfornoville
Hey!

I'm Ely, the maker of Landing Page Specialist. We are a service that is mainly
focused on small businesses and start-ups to help improve their current
landing page, website or design to generate more conversion.

In short; We start with a 15 minute intake talk to learn more about your
business, based on the AIDA sales funnel we define your goals, create the
ideas, create your design and test the new ideas and report on that.

Any feedback is welcome as I am looking to improve.

Cheers, Ely

\-----

Here is some more background information if you are interested:

Inspiration The main motivating factor was that I could not find an
interesting business that offers cheap and simplified solutions to improve
conversion. It always starts with expensive consulting, deep reporting and
long execution before getting results. I know it's a tricky business with a
wide range of tasks and tweaks but if you take the right approach there is a
way to offer good things for a lower price.

Problem I used to work at companies that offer conversion rate optimization.
We had to refuse many smaller customers because our prices were too high. We
could not lower our prices or offer a custom price because of the workload we
had when using our processes to improve their websites. Small businesses and
start-ups often need to search on Google to find solutions on how to fix their
landing page to generate more conversion. There is a ton of tools out there
but not everyone has the know-how how to use them or even execute the results.

Solution I put a lot of effort and time into this service to come up with a
way to offer 3 types of solutions for small prices and give a big return.

